# Wuhu Brand Porter



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost a year ago, a photo surfaced on the 1:20.me blog of a new live steam 0-4-0 Porter coming out of China. The engine is made by Wuhu Brand Arts and Crafts Co. Ltd. (the name Bowande has also been associated with these models, but Wuhu Brand is what appears on the builder's plate). Although the initial reports were that the engine would be marketed by Bachmann as their first entry into the live steam market, so far the Bachmann connection hasn't materialized. Wuhu has a website that is set up like an e-commerce site, complete with "shopping cart" feature, but it's intended for dealers and importers to make inquiries for production batches rather than allowing consumers to order single locomotives. Wuhu also makes a British Rail class 4MT 2-6-4T in gauge one live steam, as well as electric gauge one models of a Chinese QJ 2-10-2, LMS Jubilee 4-6-0, German "Glaskasten" 0-4-0, and various other models in the smaller scales too. The Porters have been trickling into the US in small batches through dealers such as Regere Train Store, a Texas-based Ebay seller. I bought my Porter (serial #42) from Regere in January.

For many, the first impression after looking at the photos online was that this is basically a Ruby knock-off. The wheels, unpainted brass cylinders with piston valves, and boiler with integral silver-painted smokebox were all instantly recognizable as Ruby parts, or so it seemed. Throw in a saddle tank from an Ida and a stack from an open-cab Shay, and it's really not hard to see the Accucraft influence in the Porter. Only the extended wheelbase and the Porter-style cab seemed to be original components. In fact, Accucraft announced their own Porter-style Ruby variant shortly after the reports of the Wuhu Porter first appeared. However, when the package arrived and I unwrapped my new engine, I quickly realized I was looking at something entirely different.










The Wuhu Porter comes in an attractive maroon heavy cardboard box with a nice quality feel to it. A layer of dark gray foam lines the inside of the box, and within that is a cocoon of tissue paper, white foam sheet, and packing tape. Cut that open and the details on the front and top of the boiler, and the back of the cab are protected by dark gray foam blocks, giving the engine complete protection from any shipping damage. Also in the box are a plastic syringe and a Ziploc-style plastic bag containing the instruction manual and a decorative cap for the dome (to cover the safety valve hole while on display). Not included, however, were pins for the link-and-pin couplers.











The engine is considerably smaller than a Ruby. The wheelbase is actually the same at 2 3/8 inches, but the wheels and boiler are both 1/4" smaller in diameter, at 1 1/8" for the wheels and 1 ½" for the boiler. The boiler also sits lower on the frame, so the difference is very noticeable when the two engines are compared side-by side. The outside diameter of the cylinders is the same (5/8"), but the stroke on the Wuhu Porter is only ½" compared to ¾" for the Ruby. Unlike the Ruby, the smokestack on the Porter is centered fore-and-aft over the cylinder block, with the exhaust tube cranked slightly to achieve this.

There are some really nice touches, both visually and mechanically, including a nice matte finish, which really brings out the finely-etched wood grain on the pilot beam and rivet detail on the tank. The panel relief on the cab also appears to be done by etching rather than stamping. Unlike the Ruby, the cab sides are attached to the floor, and the roof hinges to one side (interestingly, the example in the instruction manual had the cab roof hinge forward). The drivers are sprung, although the springs are so stiff they might as well not be. The rods appear to be laser-cut stainless steel, with nice crisp edges. They are thinner vertically than the rods on a Ruby, but are thicker material, capturing the spindly look of the prototype's rods, including crossheads and crosshead guides. The eccentrics for each side are separate pieces (unlike some of the newer Rubies), allowing the valves to be adjusted independently. Exposed fasteners on the model are small-headed hex-screws that don't detract from its appearance.










My first steaming of this engine was a bench test on blocks. Apparently this wasn't the engine's first steaming, as there were traces of water in the boiler and lubricator, and a faint steam oil stain on the tissue paper the engine came wrapped in where it had covered the smokestack, indicating that the engine received a test-steaming at the factory. The boiler backhead is pretty basic; there is no pressure gauge or sight glass, or even a spare bushing on the boiler to add one. The boiler fill cap is located on a turret in the cab, which also contains the throttle. The steam line passes through a displacement lubricator in the cab, to the right of the boiler, then runs under the boiler to the reversing block between the cylinders. The cap on the lubricator was stiff and difficult to open. It didn't help that it's too low and too close to the cab side to give it a good twist with my fingers, and it's located beside the forward cabside window (the one with a vertical divider through the middle of it), so it was difficult to access it through the window too. I ended up using a small pair of pliers with one jaw through each "pane" of the window to get it moving. After that I was able to open it easily with my fingers. The butane tank on the left side of the cab has similar issues, the filler valve is too far below the top of the cab side to reach it with the Asian-style butane can that I usually use. For the test-firing I ended up using a Ronson can instead, but I have since bought an adapter so that I can fill it from the Asian-style cans.

When I lit the fire, I was pleasantly surprised at the quietness of the burner. I haven't pulled the burner to see how the slots or holes are arranged, but it did come from the factory wrapped in some type of mesh (presumably stainless steel), so that accounts for the relative lack of burner noise. Steam was raised in about 3 minutes from lighting off to the lifting of the safety valve (according to the instruction manual the safety is set to 40 psi). The safety valve is located inside the dome, and exhausts through a hole in the top. On the prototype, this would be the sand dome, and the steam dome would be located inside the cab, with the safety valve and whistle coming up through the cab roof. These details are not represented on the model, nor are the sand lines.











I jiggled the Johnson bar back and forth a few times to clear the cylinders. Although the reverser design borrows heavily from Accucraft practice, one nice feature is a length of silicone tube over the upper part of the J-bar making it easier to grip. As the cylinders cleared, the spark arrestor screen over the smokestack became clogged with water and steam oil, and I wiped it clean several times with my rag. The fire also went out during the cylinder-clearing operation. When I opened the smokebox door to re-light it, I had difficulty getting it closed again. I ended up letting the engine cool and adjusted the screw in the smokebox door hinge, which took care of that little problem. Then I topped up the gas and lit her up again.

The engine was stiff at first, especially at low speeds, and was noticeably smoother running forward than in reverse, suggesting that the piston valves are set up to run inside admission in forward. During the run the engine began to loosen up, and I was able to reduce the throttle and keep her running smoothly at lower speeds. After about 6 minutes of running time, the fuel ran out and the engine slowed to a stop. Later, when I opened the filler cap for the boiler, I found there was still water in there, so even after the top-up, the fuel still ran out first.

My first (and so far only) opportunity to run the engine on track was at the Cabin Fever expo in York, PA. I had some difficulty keeping the burner lit during the run, although part of that may have been due to not being able to hear it over the ambient noise. Just for fun, I tried pulling an AMS coach for its first train, but that proved to be too heavy for the little engine, so I ended up running light for the first run. Like the bench test, the run time lasted about 6 minutes. The engine ran smoothly at relatively high speeds, but tended to stall at lower speeds. More running-in and a more reasonably-sized train to pull will probably improve the running qualities, and the run time can be improved with a larger fuel tank and a Goodall valve. I have just bought a pair of Bachmann wooden side-dump ore cars to pull with it, but probably won't have another chance to run it until the NHGRS Milford, New Hampshire show next month.

All in all, I'm really impressed with this Porter. For the money, it's an attractive little engine with a nice quality feel about it, and a lot of potential. 















































*Comparison to Accucraft Ruby:*
Wuhu Porter[/b] Accucraft Ruby[/b] Boiler diameter 1 1/2"
1 3/4"
Drive wheel diameter 1 1/8"
1 3/8"
Wheelbase 2 3/8" 2 3/8"
Cylinder diameter (outside)
5/8" 5/8" Cylinder block length
1" 1 1/4"
Width over cylinders
3 1/4"
3 3/8"
Stroke 1/2"
3/4" Height of boiler centerline
2 1/16"
2 11/16"
Height of cab roof
5"
5 1/2"
Height of smokestack
5 3/8"
5 3/4"
Boiler length (including smokebox)
6 1/8"
6 11/16"
Length over pilot beams
7 7/8"
8 7/8"
Overall length
8 7/8"
10"


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Like I said at Cabin Fever, Its a neat loco. Really a treat to see in person vs photos. It also ran very well when I watched you run.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

How does it compare in size and performance to the Wrightscale? 
How much did it cost? 
Tom


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I paid about $500 for mine. I haven't had a chance to compare it to a Wrightscale Porter yet, but I think one of the local guys has one.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Richard, Thank you for the fantastic report. This finally solves the mystery of the WUHU Porter. Except for the box;-) Coincidentally, the new Accucraft Germany IIIK which I reviewed here a few months ago, comes in a handsome box exactly as you describe! I have a Wrightscale Porter, so I will compare it with your measurements some day. Wrightscale is a finescale model with full Stephenson valve gear and slide valves, plus neatly fitted R/C, making it a model in an entirely different category. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi 
PS there is an effort, by one of the MLS members to produce an ultra short run of these Chinese QJ locomotives http://bowande.en.ecplaza.net/5.asp in live steam (butane) Let us know if you are interested.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the box itself is nice, although the peeling label in the photo doesn't really illustrate the "nice quality feel" very well! It's basically the same type of box that you typically get with brass locomotives in the smaller scales, heavy cardboard with a textured outer layer.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 21 Feb 2010 07:52 PM 
Richard, Thank you for the fantastic report. This finally solves the mystery of the WUHU Porter. Except for the box;-) Coincidentally, the new Accucraft Germany IIIK which I reviewed here a few months ago, comes in a handsome box exactly as you describe! 

So does my new AccuCraft 'Countess/Earl'. The trademark ATC is also present n the outer packaging - IMO they are ALL made in the facility that we associate with AccuCraft. Do I care? Nope. My 'Countess/Earl' runs like a fine watch with a beautiful loud chuff that is remarked upon by all who hear it. 

Best from East Anglia!

tac
www.ovgrs.org 

PS - that was a great test review - well-worth submitting to the British version of GR - even though we are unlikely to pay $500 for it here.


----------



## willp (Feb 17, 2008)

A few details to add to the excellent technical review. The Wuhu Porter is a well-built loco that demands a long and patient run-in period. Mine was very cranky due in part to small ports on the steam exhaust pipe and water/oil build-up on top of the smoke stack screen. The steam exhaust pipe is easily fixed by cutting about 1/8” off the top. Dabbing off the water/steam oil until steam build up helps the latter problem. If one wishes not to lose the decorative cap over the ‘sand dome,’ _*remove it*_ during runs, since it will shoot off as a projectile whenever the pop-off valve activates ! (I built a retainer for mine). The loco steams up rapidly (


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*







*

It looks like you are not set accept messages. 

"I've been noticing that a lot lately, and then it occurred to me this is probably a new default setting resulting from an upgrade in the forum software. I checked, and sure enough my settings were set to accept Private Messages from "friends only" too, even though I never set it that way myself. To change it, go to "Member Profile" under "Members" in the blue navigation bar at the top of the page. In the upper right corner of that page are three links, the last of which is "My Settings". Click on that one. Then on that page, click on "Notifications" in the vertical gray bar. The first option that comes up is "Who can send you messages?", select "everyone" from the drop-down list." Thanks, Mr. Jenkins.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Wuhu is not a thing, it's a place. It is the home base of the People's Liberation Army Air Force's largest FLANKER air superiority fighter base, among other things. 

Calling the loco a 'Wuhu' is like calling a Baldwin a 'Philadelphia' : ) 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

'yet more help from his friends'

Picture was very wide so I am showing it in original view to show that the two (Wuhu Porter and WrightScale Porter) were end to front on a piece of track at Diamondhead, and a verticle view so they are big enough to see.



















Thanks for sending this Will.
Larry


----------



## willp (Feb 17, 2008)

Well everything you've told us is indeed interesting.

However, I think that calling it a Wuhu Porter makes a lot more sense than: "Wuhu Brand Arts & Crafts Co., Ltd, Porter"[/i][/i]
[/i][/i]

[/i][/i]
see these web-sites:

http://bowande.en.ec21.com/

http://www.bowande.cn/product/elist1.asp?type_type=1&product_id=4 



One wonders if the air defense was part of strategy in using this design ?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Allegedly it is a model pirated from Accucraft 
Fascinating, but probably inevitable story. I was looking at those Accucraft-like knobs in the cab, and the pipes, etc. 

Given that some Accu models are turning up in similar red boxes (see Tac's comment,) and that Bachmann were advertising (future availability of) the model at one point, one can speculate endlessly. From their website, it appears that WuHu/Bowande actually built the model. 

Love that QJ 2-10-2. A live steam model should sell a few copies. 
[P.S. the alibaba commerce site says they'll sell qty 1 of the electric version: http://bowande.en.alibaba.com/produ...model.html ]

There's a short video of the 2-6-4T live steamer operating on their web site:  http://www.bowande.cn/company/eindex.asp


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By willp on 22 Feb 2010 03:29 PM 
Well everything you've told us is indeed interesting.

However, I think that calling it a Wuhu Porter makes a lot more sense than: "Wuhu Brand Arts & Crafts Co., Ltd, Porter"[/i][/i]
[/i][/i]

[/i][/i]
see these web-sites:

http://bowande.en.ec21.com/

http://www.bowande.cn/product/elist1.asp?type_type=1&product_id=4 



One wonders if the air defense was part of strategy in using this design ?




There's no laffin from this end. Y'see, the Chinese are very practical folks, and, if you read my post, you'll see that the title of the Chinese air force is the *People's* etc... This means that their armed forces are not reliant on the local population for food, but have to grow their own. In order to actually earn money the Chinese Armed forces actually have their onw market gardens and agricultural facilities and small-scale manufacturing industries as part of their infra-structure. One very famous make of bicycles is made by one particular airbase that carries out maintenance and repairs - they have the tools, the technology and the skills to do it. Another makes sewing machines and farm implements, and yet another makes office furniture and the like.


It should not be scoffed at, either, this is called allowable enterprise under the communist rules.

Who knows, maybe our AccuCraft trains are actually made by Chinese People's Liberation Army technicians.

A well-known traveller once said about China 'Never, and I mean NEVER, be surprised at anything that you see or hear in China...' 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, who builds Accucraft's models? It may be a case of "Mr Builder" going about on their own. Keeping in mind the mass builders of the likes of Sanda Kan (now part of Kader to confuse things further...) 

....which brings back aother thought? Wasn't the speculation of the time when the YouTube vids were posted, that they were shot in a Kader factory due to items "in the background"? 

Ditto with the 1:29 electric QJ, as it appears that Wuhu models and Bachmann China both had a brass electric model?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 22 Feb 2010 04:34 PM 
In order to actually earn money the Chinese Armed forces actually have their onw market gardens and agricultural facilities and small-scale manufacturing industries as part of their infra-structure. One very famous make of bicycles is made by one particular airbase that carries out maintenance and repairs - they have the tools, the technology and the skills to do it. Another makes sewing machines and farm implements, and yet another makes office furniture and the lik tac
www.ovgrs.org 


Hello Tac-

Very true, even in the west there have been many cases of mixed military and even aereospace and private enterprise. The car makers Skoda, Saab and Matra come to mind quickly..... If I remember correctly, Lionel was comissioned to make compases during WWII?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 22 Feb 2010 06:53 PM 

Hello Tac-

Very true, even in the west there have been many cases of mixed military and even aereospace and private enterprise. The car makers Skoda, Saab and Matra come to mind quickly..... If I remember correctly, Lionel was comissioned to make compases during WWII?

OT - Reminds me of a little story when I was over in Sweden visiting a former student, by that time squadron boss of a Viggen multi-role combat unit. SAAB built the Viggen, but Volvo Flygmotor built the single [very large] engine. He took great delight in pointing out to me an old advertisment that was common in the auto press all over the world - 'SAAB - the car built by the folks who build planes, but how did I feel about a plane powered by only ONE engine - built by folks who build cars?'

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

with the 1:29 electric QJ, as it appears that Wuhu models and Bachmann China both had a brass electric model? 
Actually, when you read the small print, it is 1/32nd. And it appears that WuHu/Bowande built both models for Bachmann ? 

No reason why Accucraft shouldn't be out-sourcing smaller models to another supplier.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, thanks caught that now Pete.


----------



## regereone (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi all, 

This is a great review of the Wuhu Porter.

I am the Texas based Ebay seller that has the Porters from Wuhu.

I have only a few more in inventory and will list them on Ebay under my ID: regereone

If anyone needs any more information on them you can reach me at [email protected]

I hope to be able to bring more in to the US over the next few months, but that will depend on sales, so if you are interested in having one of these
I suggest that you do not delay while I still have a small inventory. 

It is sometimes difficult to get production slots for them, so move quickly if you can.

Jerry
REGEREONE
Regere Train Store, Spring, Texas


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I was wondering what kind of warranty and service is being offered on these models?


----------



## regereone (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Shay Gear Head 

At present the manufacturer is warranting the loco based on the printed information on the last page of the user manual which reads: 

"If any damage of motivity or appearance, which need us to repair, please take pictures of the damage status and send mail to us for our confirmation. If it is really the quality problem of our product, please do pack the product as origina and send back to us, we will repair or replace them fee. If any damage during the back transportation just because the customer didn't pack the product as original package, customer must afford the loss themselves." 

This pretty much reads like any standard product warranty - only in Chinese English! - that you get from just about every other OEM. 

Any case, since we have only obtained and sold a small quantitiy so far, there is no service set up as yet. 

Depending on sales, I have already spoken with the manufacturer about service and parts, and will continue to do so as sales progress (which hopefully, thanks to the exposure in this forum and others) we will be able to get enough items in the market and get a service and parts set up in place. 

If any of the subscribers are interested in providing service capability on these, please get in contact with me and we can work out an arrangment to get a unit to you at a discount with a service agreement of some sort or other purchasers, etc. 

In terms of the current price level ($450-$600 depending on bids at auction) these are good units for the live steam enthusiast that likes to tinker with the engines or the beginner who needs some experience. 

Heck, it is also a pretty good liooking little switcher that could find a home on anyone's layout whether it is in the garden of indoors. 

Thanks for your interest. 

Jerry Nagel 
Regere Train Store 
Ebay ID: regereone 
Email: [email protected] 

PS - I will put the scanned pages of the users manual on the Ebay item presently running - you can access it by doinga search on "porter live steam" and it should show up in the search results. (I could figure out how to insert it in this response ----- duh - not so computer saavy as I think sometimes!!!)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I was checking the recent website updates at* Accucraft*, and I noticed this little engine that could . .


----------



## Brit steam (Aug 21, 2010)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 23 Feb 2010 10:30 AM 
with the 1:29 electric QJ, as it appears that Wuhu models and Bachmann China both had a brass electric model? 


Actually, when you read the small print, it is 1/32nd. And it appears that WuHu/Bowande built both models for Bachmann ? 

No reason why Accucraft shouldn't be out-sourcing smaller models to another supplier. 

Not quite so WUHU is a group of former Accucraft employees doing their own thing, dont forget Bachmann operates as independent units so the fact that China is involved with them does not mean that the UK or USA will follow. As a poster has stated on another topic there may be a time when Accucraft will bite and it wont be letter from lawyers!


----------



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

So if a chap had $500 ish in his pocket, burning a hole so to speak, would buy a WuHu or a Accucraft Ruby or an Accucraft AC77-020 Saddle 0-4-0 ?


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

save a bit more and get a Forney.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Pete, 
I believe that the image you referred depicts the (new) Accucraft Ruby 5. It's the same size as a Ruby but w/ different tank and domes, larger cylinders and a stack like a woodburning Shay has. 
cheers


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

If the Wu-Hu Brand Porter really IS 1/32nd scale, then it is VERY VERY small compared with a 'Ruby'. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By man7sell on 02 Feb 2011 12:59 PM 
So if a chap had $500 ish in his pocket, burning a hole so to speak, would buy a WuHu or a Accucraft Ruby or an Accucraft AC77-020 Saddle 0-4-0 ?


It depends what you're looking for. The Accucraft models will run longer, and Accucraft does an excellent job of standing behind their products. The newer Rubies and Ruby variants also come with the larger cylinders, with better running qualities because of it. If you're looking for a first engine at that price point, I would recommend going with one of the Accucraft models.


On the other hand, I am also really happy with my little Wuhu porter. I bought it because I wanted something different but affordable to add to my stable, and I have enjoyed a very active steamup season with it since I posted my review about a year ago. It is now nicely broken-in, and is a sweet runner. It will now happily pull the AMS coach that it wasn't able to pull at Cabin Fever last year, and I've also pulled a train of 8 Bachmann side-dumps with it, and I'm sure she could have handled a couple more if we had more to add. Its small size is great for carrying to steamups and shows, where I do just about all of my running. Another aspect that's great for shows is that I can steam it up quickly when there's a break in the action and we're waiting for a bigger engine to steam up. Rather than throw a battery engine on the track so the visitors have something to see, we can keep the steam action going with the little Porter. When the fuel runs out after a few minutes, the bigger engine is ready to go. I added a larger fuel tank from a Ruby, and I now get runs of about 10 minutes with the Porter, although now I have to carefully watch the time because the water will run out before the fuel.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 02 Feb 2011 02:00 PM 
If the Wu-Hu Brand Porter really IS 1/32nd scale, then it is VERY VERY small compared with a 'Ruby'. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
I believe it's 1:20.3.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rwjenkins on 02 Feb 2011 02:18 PM 
Posted By tacfoley on 02 Feb 2011 02:00 PM 
If the Wu-Hu Brand Porter really IS 1/32nd scale, then it is VERY VERY small compared with a 'Ruby'. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
I believe it's 1:20.3. I'm confused as all get-out - Brits trains says - 'Actually, when you read the small print, it is 1/32nd.' That implies that the Wu-Hu model Porter is a 1/32nd scale model of the 1/20.3 AccuCraft model...... 

Somehow, my credibility has reached its stretch limit.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

tac 

From an earlier post: 
with the 1:29 electric QJ, as it appears that Wuhu models and Bachmann China both had a brass electric model? 
Actually, when you read the small print, it is 1/32nd. And it appears that WuHu/Bowande built both models for Bachmann ? 

I took this to mean the QJ was 1:32 and not 1:29 Great line to throw into the Porter discussion to see if anyone is awake. A 1:32 Porter would have a boiler akin to a small O scale steamer [1:43/5/8]. 

Put me in the "unsure" column when we vote.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By man7sell on 02 Feb 2011 12:59 PM 
So if a chap had $500 ish in his pocket, burning a hole so to speak, would buy a WuHu or a Accucraft Ruby or an Accucraft AC77-020 Saddle 0-4-0 ?



Save a bit more and buy a S/H Roudhouse loco...or start building one from the kits.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

So if a chap had $500 ish in his pocket, burning a hole so to speak, 
Paul, 
I think RW has answered your question. The Accucraft Forney has had good reviews also but is more expensive. All the Accu's now have larger cylinders [make sure you buy a new one, not old stock?] 

There's a kit version of the Ruby which is good value, plus you get up-close-and-personal with your engine. Lots of resources here about how to assemble them. 

I took this to mean the QJ was 1:32 and not 1:29 
It is so long ago that I don't know why my name is in that controversy. In any case, can I point out that Ms Flower Hu is the marketing director, and she replies very promptly to questions in english. So ask. 

I'd like to know what happened to the QJ-in-live-steam project? And why they haven't produced a US version of their 3-truck Shay - there has to be a US prototype of the same model.


----------

